# Tandem sidehack



## krate-mayhem (May 2, 2013)

Hi all working on a Gary Littlejohn Tandem sidehack.




moto mags by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## fat tire trader (May 4, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## uncleg084 (May 5, 2013)

Never get tired of seeing that one. 
Would like to take it for a ride. 
Maybe if I ever get to California.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (May 16, 2013)

looks great


----------

